# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  làm ơn giúp mình với , gấp gấp các bạn êii

## Winter Angle

bạn nào có phần mềm gián điệp dễ sử dụng ( có thể ghép chung với file nhạc hay file ảnh ... ) cho mình xin với . mình có việc cần , không có làm chuyện ác :d . bạn nào có giúp mình với nhé [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] . cảm ơn các bạn nhiều [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## muabansimsodep

không thể nào có được như bạn mong muốn đâu. nếu có thì bạn đã mất tài khoản từ lâu, vì các "bài nhạc" hay "hình ảnh" có kèm keylog thì thế giới chắc trở về thời "nghe nhạc = disk" và "xem hình = qua các tấm ảnh" chứ không còn online được nữa.

bạn cần keylog với mục đích tốt, nhưng một ngày keylog đó của bạn sẽ biến bạn trở thành người dùng với mục đích không tốt.
chúc bạn luôn vui nhé

----------

